# How do i mount a Pentax smc-m 20mm f4 lens to a canon 550d slr?!



## mrizzle (Aug 31, 2011)

Help!! I am wounding if anyone can offer advice or has previous experience with using a Pentax smc-m 20mm f4 lens with a canon 550d slr! I have received mixed information and am now thoroughly confused! I was directed to this website. However, I wonder if it's truly necessary to have the lens 'operated' on to make it compatible with the canon 550d?! 

http://www.jcolwell.ca/photography/calc-info/Keos-adapter.pdf

Any advice would be massively appreciated!! Thanks folks!!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2011)

Or you could buy one of these.


----------



## mrizzle (Sep 1, 2011)

Wicked...thanks for your help!!


----------



## ghache (Sep 1, 2011)

why?


----------



## mrizzle (Sep 1, 2011)

Not entirely certain that I understand the question but they are great lenses.http://www.cinema5d.com/viewtopic.p...om/lensreviews/SMC-Pentax-M-20mm-F4-Lens.html


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 1, 2011)

tack weld????


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 1, 2011)

The one thing to be aware of is that adapting these 2 mounts is not just a case of mechanical fit, as it is with some mounts.  If you get an adapter without optics, like the one linked to, you will not be able to focus all the way to infinity.  And unfortunately the adapters with optics are generally not the highest quality, and kinda defeat the purpose of adapting an awesome lens.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 1, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> tack weld????



Duct tape makes it easier to put on and get off in a pinch.  Remember, if the women don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy.


----------



## dmtx (Sep 6, 2011)

If you no longer have a Pentax camera, why not sell the Pentax lens and buy a Canon mount on Ebay?

I have adapted a  Canon lens to Pentax, and the final pic. quality is OK.  I found it best to stick with a Pentax mount.


----------



## mrizzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. So an an adapter with optics would be the way forward as i do not wish to sell the lens? Can you suggest somewhere that i may be able to track one of these down? I am in the UK and may have to get it shipped to me...frustrating.


----------



## ann (Sep 8, 2011)

Off the top of my head I don't remember the name of the company, but there is one that makes all sorts of adaptor mounts for most cameras make. Try google.

They run from 50 dollars up, depending on the quality you wish.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 8, 2011)

Fotodiox Professional Photography Supplies and Equipment


----------



## ann (Sep 8, 2011)

:thumbup: bingo


----------

